# Technowarehouse: Upgrade iMac G3 to G4 500MHz



## buffalolee (Dec 11, 2003)

This is a post as a satisfied customer from Technowarehouse. http://www.technowarehousellc.com

They recently performed an upgrade with my Strawberry iMac from a G3 350MHz processor to a G4 500 MHz for $300. I can tell you it is worth the money because it makes your iMac entirely usable with Mac OS X.

Surfing the web even a slow process (even though I had 384 MB of RAM) and my sister would constantly complain about how slow the Internet was with this computer than others.

So I made a decision to upgrade the iMac to a G$ 500MHz, and now it's a perfectly capable computer. Everything zips along the way they should.

I wanted to share my experience with you all for those who would like to upgrade their G3 iMacs to a G4 processor. It gave new life to my iMac, and now it's a fine machine.

Please note:
When you ship your motherboard, leave the battery at home. I had mine missing, but Technowarehouse is replacing mine with concern for my satisfaction.

I posted this because I want to share the same happy feeling I have with my upgrade.  It's so nice to have OSX run smoothly like the way it should.

Now to upgrade my Hard drive to the silent type....


----------



## Arden (Dec 13, 2003)

Bookmarked!!!  Thanks!  That is so awesome, I'll have to save up the money to order it!   I just finished working on a 500+ MB Photoshop file, and I can say a G4 would definitely have come in handy.

I wonder if I can do without my iMac for that long, though...


----------



## buffalolee (Dec 19, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Bookmarked!!!  Thanks!  That is so awesome, I'll have to save up the money to order it!   I just finished working on a 500+ MB Photoshop file, and I can say a G4 would definitely have come in handy.
> 
> I wonder if I can do without my iMac for that long, though...



Heh, you are welcome.  It was my brother's computer, and he gave it to me after he upgraded to an iBook 900 MHz.  We switched between Mac OS9 and OSX because the lag was not nice.  It seemed to take an extra amount of time doing normal stuff such as opening programs, and surfing the web.

It was strange to feel how slow the web was with the G3 as oppose to the G4.  Whatever it was, now I have a nice silent computer.

The next upgrade is replacing the hard drive with a Seagate drives.  They are not the fastest, but they are the quietest in the market.  That whine noise from my iMac is very annoying.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Dec 19, 2003)

what about the G3 900 MHz?


----------



## buffalolee (Dec 19, 2003)

UNIX X11 said:
			
		

> what about the G3 900 MHz?



When I used the G3 900MHz, OS X seems to run fine.  I know that if you want to do anything beyond emails, word processing, and light photo editing, you should get a G4.  My brother is happy with his iBook G3 even he wants the G4 because he doesn't do anything beyond web, email, and word processing.

On the iMac before my upgrade, it was "bearable."  I could live with it, but it did not feel right.  It was like trying to run Windows XP on a Pentium 133 MHz computer.  We could do it and work with it, but it will feel not right.


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

buffalolee said:
			
		

> On the iMac before my upgrade, it was "bearable." I could live with it, but it did not feel right. It was like trying to run Windows XP on a Pentium 133 MHz computer. We could do it and work with it, but it will feel not right.


Heh... my iMac is the same way.  I do most of, well, the stuff I do in OS 9, and until I installed Panther OS X was just molasses.  Now, at least, it's shaped up a little... too bad my Dock keeps crashing and Exposé doesn't work. :mad?


----------

